# Anyone used or heard of .....



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone used or heard of MELLERUD black streak remover.

I received an email from Caravan Guard showing a video of how to clean a van and they used this product, I have never heard of it and is it any good.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Tried many, best and incidently the cheapest I've found is

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/281815758

Available from more outlets than just Tesco.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I would have thought that would be rather harsh on the GRP 

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know about Mellerud but I'm a big fan of this stuff for cleaning anything and everything. Removes black streaks easily and instantly just spray on /wipe off.

https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...rease-all-purp-degreaser-500ml?gclid=Cj0KCQiA


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Try Aldi.*

I have used & can recommend Aldi Caravan Black Streak remover, about £2 IIRC. Excellent product, "does what it says on the tin", very easily too.
Not always available, one of their periodic "weekly specials". Worth finding though.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

emmbeedee said:


> I have used & can recommend Aldi Caravan Black Streak remover, about £2 IIRC. Excellent product, "does what it says on the tin", very easily too.
> Not always available, one of their periodic "weekly specials". Worth finding though.


I agree, I use it but I can also recommend the Elbow Grease too.

The Aldi Caravan Cleaner is good for washing the Motorhome as well. It is cheap as chips so you can make a strong solution that really gets the muck off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

emmbeedee said:


> I have used & can recommend Aldi Caravan Black Streak remover, about £2 IIRC. Excellent product, "does what it says on the tin", very easily too.
> Not always available, one of their periodic "weekly specials". Worth finding though.


Another vote for this stuff. Does exactly what it says it does.

Keep an eye out for their camping/caravanning weekly specials

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Graham, 

Your signature has disappeared leaving the?.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, after 20 months of not cleaning the m/home it was turning a nice shade of green, it started off last Saturday with the arrival of a Karcher K5 pressure washer, by Monday it was de-greened, yesterday a bottle of Fenwicks black streak remover was delivered. Tried the back of the beast, to my surprise it actually worked wonderfully. Left it for now as my shoulders couldn't take the gentle agitation that was suggested, but it is an actual incentive to now carry on over the course of the week.
I have tried various cheap alternatives before and they were crap.

So 'Fenwicks Black Streak Remover' is my recommendation . If they are reading this and they like to donate all their other products they will be gratefully accepted.:grin2:

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Once cleaned an application of QUALITY wax (Carnuba being one) will pay dividends. A cheap orbital polisher (ALDI/Lidl type) takes all of the effort out of doing it.

Carnuba is available off eBay, it’s looks expensive but because you use so little it lasts a long time. Also it is a wax and NOT a polish so doesn’t abrade the surface.

Beware of using strong detergent (washing up liquids for example) the are designed to strip grease of saucepans so make VERY short work of removing ANY wax or polish previously applied. That was the advice given to a car owners group I ran by the regional manager for Autoglym, who I expect knew what he was talking about. Only ever use detergents designed for car washing was his advice. Local lad who does valeting confirmed both of the above as well. 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours doesn’t look too good 

We have the Aldi cleaner the pressure hose

The energy evades us 

So it stands forlorn unloved 

Until it doesn’t 

The last time Tuggy did it 

Any chance again my Tuggy ?

No maybe not, I’ll feed you , enjoy little Ellie, so will Shadow 

But most of all

I have never given up the possibility 

That you might just decide that for all my faults 

I might just be worth it 

And if not me maybe Albert 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fwiw...

Personally I would never use a pressure washer on a MH. The power of the spray could damage the joins in the bodywork. A soft brush and a hose sprinkler should be enough.

As Andy says never use domestic washing up liquid/detergent...not even on your car...as it will strip waxes plus aggravate any stone chips and rust areas. The same rule applies regarding why you should never add washing up liquid to your windscreen washer bottle.

In terms of black streak remover the Aldi one is as good as any on the market and a fraction of the price.

Good carnuba wax is a great addition but what a ball ache doing a whole motorhome with it.

Usually polish should be applied BEFORE a wax and a rotary polisher can be used however if anyone buys a rotary polisher PLEASE do your homework and research what you are doing as using one of these on bodywork that isn pre-ped properly is a recipe for disaster and can cause huge damage. Generally speaking when it comes to rotary polishers you get what you pay for...so if you buy cheap, you may regret it.

The same goes for applying wax using a machine.

I used to enjoy car detailing when I kept sports cars but the thought of doing a whole MH... :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------

